# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Tips voor grote ontlasting

## John_Swain

*Ok voor de gene die het woord ontlasting al smerig vinden kan beter weer even een pagina terug gaan. Das me eerste tip* 

Goed,
Ik heb een goeie tip voor mensen die snel druk hebben op hun ontlasting.
En dan heb ik het vooral over het poepen.

Je kent het wel, Zit je lekker op de bank over achter je pc. En dan moet je naar de wc. Je wilt niks missen dus denkt 'ik blijf nog even zitten kan het nog wel even ophouden' (ophouden is nimmer goed). En dan in 1x komt het! Hij geeft kopjes. Je kan niet meer opstaan omdat je bang bent dat het eruit komt. En nu?  :Confused: 

Wat bij altijd helpt is het volgende.
Blijf zitten op de plek waar je zit. Probeer je te concentreren op je adem. Adem een paar keer rustig in en uit. Je zal vanzelf merken dat je je iet beter voelt. Dit is het moment om te rennen naar de wc (zelfs rennen zal niet nodig zijn).

Hoe komt dit?
Heel simpel,
Zodra je naar de wc moet, gaan al je spieren aanspannen en dus ook je darmen. Op deze manier zal de ontlasting sneller eruit komen.
Je denkt zelf dat als je het tegenover gestelde doet dan het persen/drukken. Het gevoel stopt. Soms helpt dat soms ook niet.
Zodra je je met je adem gaat bezig houden dan word de druk op je spieren vermindert en hoef je minder snel naar de wc. Echter moet je het niet gaan ophouden als je dit gevoel hebt.

Ik ben benieuwd of iemand hier wat aan heeft  :Wink: 
Ervaringen delen is altijd leuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha...jij bent me er ééntje John!!

Ik kan me er echter wél in vinden, vooral als ik diarree heb moet ik érg oppassen dat ik het niet in mijn broek doe! 
Ik pas dezelfde techniek toe; concentreren op ademhaling > werkt écht  :Wink: 
Verder; ophouden is nooit goed; gewoon gaan!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahahah idd echt iets voor jou John!

Maar als het echt werkt, is het idd een goede tip  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tralala

Hm volgens mij kun je beter gaan als je moet gaan,van onnodig ophouden kun je weer andere problemen krijgen.

----------


## John_Swain

> Hm volgens mij kun je beter gaan als je moet gaan,van onnodig ophouden kun je weer andere problemen krijgen.


Ja maar soms heb je van die momenten dat het te spannend is om uit je stoel te komen  :Smile:

----------


## DISTAZO

> *Ok voor de gene die het woord ontlasting al smerig vinden kan beter weer even een pagina terug gaan. Das me eerste tip* 
> 
> Goed,
> Ik heb een goeie tip voor mensen die snel druk hebben op hun ontlasting.
> En dan heb ik het vooral over het poepen.
> 
> Je kent het wel, Zit je lekker op de bank over achter je pc. En dan moet je naar de wc. Je wilt niks missen dus denkt 'ik blijf nog even zitten kan het nog wel even ophouden' (ophouden is nimmer goed). En dan in 1x komt het! Hij geeft kopjes. Je kan niet meer opstaan omdat je bang bent dat het eruit komt. En nu? 
> 
> Wat bij altijd helpt is het volgende.
> ...


woehahahaaa John, doet me denken mijn jongere jaren...
toen had ik een hele slechte levensstijl en ja raad maar ...
Regelmatig al zwetend en nijpend achter het stuur al zoekend
naar ... verlossing  :EEK!: 

grtjs, Distazo,  :Smile:

----------


## John_Swain



----------


## Agnes574

Idd lolbroek John  :Wink: ,

Heerlijk als je dan eindelijk op de wc zit!!

----------

